# Grooming wirehairs



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a German wirehair, she is 5 years old. I have always just brushed her out (she loves that), but in the field she attracts every kind of burr she can find. I have heard of stripping there fluffy hair under the wirey coat, which I get a lot of it when brushing her. Just wondering how other wire hair owners have groomed them and how they like it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I use a Mars coat king stripper- that doesn't stop burrs- though an amazing tool-I have tried Vaseline- I have tired a horse sheen spray- can't find anything that doesn't have a scent- came to the conclusion that I just get to spent 15 quality minutes more with him and a Martha Stewart steel dog comb- most come out pretty easy that way.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

A horses curry comb works okay but nothing is better than sitting down with a five gallon bucket and doing it with your fingers I do it twice a year once in the spring and again at the beginning f hunting season


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks guys. Just curious, do you trim the bangs that hang over there eyes? I have seen both


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes eyes and ear to keep them from picking things up in the hair and irritating them


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I use this and it is usually pretty effective. 








Some have to be taken by hand, but it is a necessary evil.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*For stripping this is an amazing tool*

For what this is intended for it's an amazing tool
.

*












*


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This has worked well for my griffon.


----------

